

On Uselessness of VCs and Consultants (part of the article) - bigbang
http://abhitaneja.blogspot.com/2007/07/mahesh-murthy-prahlad-kakkar-they-said_27.html

======
DarkShikari
The comment on consultants reminds me of the classic Demotivator:

<http://despair.com/consulting.html>

